# Thanks APS



## Adam (Apr 6, 2004)

I would like to thank APS for giving me the opportunity to meet a wonderful person such as iluvsmyreptiles.

We met on this website then decided to talk on the phone, then decided to meet. 

We have now fallen hopelessly in love with eachother and will be married soon. 

So once again, many thanks to the wonderful creators of this site.


----------



## moses (Apr 6, 2004)

so when you get married will you be adopting her herps so they can all be stepherps ?
Moses


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool... congrats


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 6, 2004)

thats great news congrats


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL Looks like we are be comming one of this,, looking for partner sites.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

hey slaty is this true that they are together? if so congrats to adam and iluvs


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 6, 2004)

HAHAHAHA!

I wonder if Tenille's husband knows about this little love affair?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Apr 6, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## varanus (Apr 6, 2004)

Not to mention Adams wife


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Apr 6, 2004)

well i hope the swingers live happily ever after... :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2004)

That's the greatest love Story I've ever heard lol. Man, your a lucky guy Adam, I wish my wife was tolerant of snakes. :roll: *Congratulations!*


----------



## Nicole (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys are like a week late for April Fools y'know?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 6, 2004)

It's in writing now.
They can't back out of it!


----------



## cwarren72 (Apr 6, 2004)

talk about a long distance relationship lol. Toowoomba to Sydney. A long way to go just to be yelled at lmao. Hey Iluvs love a first herp?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2004)

> Nicole: You guys are like a week late for April Fools y'know?



I checked the date of the post Nicole, I thought the same thing!


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 6, 2004)

you should rename this site the love boat.com cos i'm getting married to secret squirrel lol


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Apr 6, 2004)

are you guys all for real..................strange happenings here.................surely the herping world cant be that small..........lol............for those who are for real then congrats


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep 3 maridges so far.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

Well in that case...Hi my name's Tim. I'm 18 and from the Central Coast, NSW  hehe


----------



## Tommo (Apr 6, 2004)

any girls around 14yrs old?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 6, 2004)

Interesting that Tenille hasn't said anything. :?:


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 6, 2004)

She left it to the Captain


----------



## NoOne (Apr 6, 2004)

This is getting weird :?


----------



## Artie (Apr 6, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> Interesting that Tenille hasn't said anything. :?:



Yeah Tenille, lets hear it from you. :shock:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2004)

Hmm...the silence is deafening.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 6, 2004)

hey adam whats really going on? have you mixed up your dates? or are you being serious? or is this just a big laugh? we are all dying in suspense lol


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Apr 6, 2004)

It's true.
We are in love and are now planning to be together.
As for my husband, well...i think you're referring to Jamie, my ex-boyfriend (the one i have posted about before). We have been seperated for quite some time now, but are still friends. He is the father of my daughter, nothing more.

But as for Adam's wife? WELL ADAM???? As far as i knew they were seperated. If anyone can tell me otherwise, please do.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations to both Adam and Tenille.


----------



## Adam (Apr 6, 2004)

cwarren72 said:


> talk about a long distance relationship lol. Toowoomba to Sydney. A long way to go just to be yelled at lmao. Hey Iluvs love a first herp?



What's this first herp? The only time she yells is when we are in the bedroom and it's worth the drive.

Sxe...HAHAHA? It's no love affair, it's love. Come stay with us while she works at the zoo and see.

Varanus...Did you see any rings on Sharon and mine's finger? NO. She is the mother of my children, and i love my children.

Moosegoose...Lucky? You're not wrong buddy.

Nicole...I know my dates.

Greebs...Who would want to back out of such a wonderful relationship?

I am here with her now and will be forever. NO JOKE.


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 6, 2004)

Are you guys serious? Dead set? That's crazy. Haha. Wow.


----------



## Adam (Apr 6, 2004)

very serious mate


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 6, 2004)

I think that this is all a big joke!!


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL
Why is everyone finding this so hard to believe?


----------



## Adam (Apr 7, 2004)

Now who's quiet?


----------



## Artie (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice to be in love.
Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## NoOne (Apr 7, 2004)

Bloody hell another one, i'm gonna keep quiet so i don't end up the a ring on my finger :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Watch out guys!


----------



## Mel (Apr 7, 2004)

I must confess...and I would just like to state before I open my mouth, that I mean NO OFFENSE to anyone involved...(especially as Tennille is now the new mother of some of my reptilian children :wink: ), but I don't believe it...

Mel x


----------



## Slateman (Apr 7, 2004)

What about Mel. Anybody like to visit and inspect her reptiles? If I would be younger not in love and single, I would be driving to Gold Coast right :wink: now.


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Mel,
It's all true. I don't understand why people don't beleive it? Why?


----------



## zoe (Apr 7, 2004)

lol GO MEL! :lol: 

lol sorry guys im not commenting on the marriage thing til i know if its real or not :wink:


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2004)

GO MEL?
She wasn't saying anything bad....


----------



## zoe (Apr 7, 2004)

Slateman said:


> What about Mel. Anybody like to visit and inspect her reptiles? If I would be younger not in love and single, I would be driving to Gold Coast right :wink: now.



lol thats why i meant go mel :wink: 

ah well even if its not true i think a CONGRATULATIONS!!!! is in order


----------



## Mel (Apr 7, 2004)

Slateman said:


> What about Mel. Anybody like to visit and inspect her reptiles? If I would be younger not in love and single, I would be driving to Gold Coast right :wink: now.



Yeah...no one wants to visit me and see my "Collection" :wink: At least I've got you Slatey, you're such a big charmer. You make me go all warm and fuzzy!



zoe said:


> lol GO MEL! :lol:


:wink: 



NoOne said:


> i'm gonna keep quiet so i don't end up the a ring on my finger



Hey, it's not necessarily a bad thing! As both a educated individual and a woman turning 30 this year, I think committment can be a healthy thing! Committment is good...

really...

it is....

Mel x


----------



## Artie (Apr 7, 2004)

Mel said:


> You make me go all warm and fuzzy!



You better get ready Mel, as nothing will hold back Slatey now! :lol:


----------



## NoOne (Apr 7, 2004)

But me having to much fun


----------



## Ricko (Apr 7, 2004)

hey now tenille and adam have doubled there herp collections that cant be bad!! lol


----------



## cwarren72 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Mel I'll come and visit you lol. Well I would except wouldn't you know it my car got stolen. I find it hard to believe due to the fact that I was only speaking to Tennille just a week or two before my Birthday (which was just the other week  ) and we were talking about how he had just started showing interest in her over the Net?????????????????? Strange !! Internet,,, phone,,,, meet,,,, marry all in around a month??? :shock:


----------



## zoe (Apr 7, 2004)

happy birthday to you......  

somebody get the sparklers!


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 7, 2004)

Show us ya blueys


----------



## Slateman (Apr 7, 2004)

Warm and fuzy. YEPEE. It is loooong time since I had that efect on lady.
I better sadle the horse.


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes! Together we have 36 snakes, 23 lizards, 6 frogs and 3 kids.
It's worked out well!

I know cwarren...it has all happened so fast. But, that's what happens when you find your true soul mate, you don't want to waste anymore time without them.

Adam says last word.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 7, 2004)

when are you going to be moving in together? well at least now adam has got a bhp to play with, nah just kidding congrats


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2004)

True True....he can play with it whenever he wants.

We're trying to sort out when and where we'll be living.  There are complications


----------



## Ricko (Apr 7, 2004)

specially with kids involve and you 2 being in different states, alwell all that aside i hope it all goes well for you and adam and the new herp collection lol


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks heaps Ricko,
Adam is exactly what i needed after all the bad stuff that was happening in my life. People told me it was going to get better, and it did. Thankyou Adam.


----------



## Adam (Apr 8, 2004)

No worries Tennille. I didn't think there were any females out there that are this NICE!!!!!!I have also had a rough couple of years and needed a true soulmate to grow older with,seeing as how I am an old man.I don't believe everone is having such a hard time believing this,since when have any of my post's been anything but true and honest? I say what I feel regardless of the consequences,you all should know this after my what's humane post.We have done NOTHING wrong and we are being very considerate of our ex's and I am not walking away from my 2 wonderfull children,so once we work out what state we live in we will be married by the end of the year.


----------



## Stevethepom (Apr 8, 2004)

prehaps we should have an annual aps couples meet? ...lol

cheers
STP


----------



## ad (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats Adam and Tennille, I wish you much happiness.
Adam -time to buy a maroon jumper!


----------



## Slateman (Apr 8, 2004)

iluvsmyreptilesandAdam you will have free romantic limo rides now.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 8, 2004)

and lover in uniform.


----------



## Mel (Apr 8, 2004)

Slateman said:


> Warm and fuzy. YEPEE. It is loooong time since I had that efect on lady. I better sadle the horse.



You have a horse too? Snakes, horses and good old fashioned European loving...who could resist?  

Mel x


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 8, 2004)

I could


----------



## Mel (Apr 10, 2004)

You must be a hard man to please, Phil :wink: 

Give me a horse, some snakes, and some European cooking, and I'd be happy as the proverbial pig  

Mel x


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah but you'd have to take Slatey with 'em, and he's not really my type


----------



## Slateman (Apr 11, 2004)

Stevethepom said:


> prehaps we should have an annual aps couples meet? ...lol
> 
> cheers
> STP



Steve wait till I have this horsriding trip to queansland.
And Mel, you are right about one thing darling. I love cocking.
what I can create in the kitchen is half the miracle my girl.
If my horsriding trip will be sucssesful (in my age), I make sure that you will have something nice for dinner.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 11, 2004)

Slateman said:


> And Mel, you are right about one thing darling. I love cocking.



must ..... resist ...


----------



## Ricko (Apr 11, 2004)

its a scary thought!!! lol


----------



## Greebo (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes...but in the kitchen? Is that really sanitary?


----------



## snakehunter (Apr 11, 2004)

too much detail there slatey


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh dear, a little faux pas Slatey?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 11, 2004)

More like a Freudian slip


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 11, 2004)

I used to wear one of those


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 11, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> I used to wear one of those


so did I but it kept slipping off!
Boom Boom!


----------



## Slateman (Apr 12, 2004)

OH MY GOT
What I done. Mell will newer talk to me again after this. I better to use spelling editor all the time. 
I can't edited now , to late. Sorry Mel.
I think that I am falling from my horse I sadle yesterday.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 12, 2004)

Cocking is a real word, a spell checker wouldn't have changed it.

http://dictionary.reference.com/

cock
n. 
An adult male chicken; a rooster.
An adult male of various other birds.
A weathervane shaped like a rooster; a weathercock.
A leader or chief.
A faucet or valve by which the flow of a liquid or gas can be regulated.
The hammer of a firearm.
The position of the hammer of a firearm when ready for firing.
A tilting or jaunty turn upward: the cock of a hat. 
Vulgar Slang. The p*nis.
Archaic. The characteristic cry of a rooster early in the morning.

v. cocked, cock?ing, cocks 
v. tr.
To set the hammer of (a firearm) in a position ready for firing.
To set (a device, such as a camera shutter) in a position ready for use.
To tilt or turn up or to one side, usually in a jaunty or alert manner: cocked an eyebrow in response to a silly question. 
To raise in preparation to throw or hit: cocked the bat before swinging at the pitch.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll remember that next time I tilt or turn to one side


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2004)

Just don't go off half cocked.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 12, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> Cocking is a real word, a spell checker wouldn't have changed it.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/
> 
> ...



MY GOT So many meaning in this world. I am sure that Mel did not want me to do all that for her.  
Again Sorry my girl for putting you in that type of ridicul. Only what I wanted is to make nice dinner for you.


----------



## Mel (Apr 16, 2004)

My Dear Slatey,

I do not feel ridiculed at all! Lol. Personally, I thought it was a Freudian slip too...I know what you _really_ meant :wink: 

Saddle up!

Mel x


----------



## Greebo (Apr 16, 2004)

Adam and Tenille have gone very quiet....


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 16, 2004)

Lreave 'em alone, they're in love


----------



## Adam (Apr 24, 2004)

Tennille has finished her 2 weeks at Aus zoo,and now I am back in Sydney getting a house for her and I to move into.We are madly in love.Thank you for all you support. I asked her to marry me just before Steve's croc demo in front of 4500 people at the Crocosseum with the microphone and down on one knee and all,and of course she said yes.Cheers.


----------



## lutzd (Apr 24, 2004)

Awwwwww! How sweet! Congratulations! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Adam (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanx. Tennille just rang me and I am going to get her if not today then in 1 or 2 days max!!!! Her computer got broken somehow while we were away so she can,t reply but it is no lie and this will be proven when she lives with me by the end of the week,we just need help moving her and ALL her stuff to Sydney.Any volunteers??So when I said I'd take EVERYTHING she had in her scrub python ad.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 24, 2004)

she bringing down all her reptiles? now you'll be able to have more herps what a great love story lol. nah seriously congrat to you both. when is the wedding?


----------



## Rina (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow! It's sounds like that for all us singles, all we needed to do was to come and hang out at APS and true love will come your way :lol: If this is all true for both Tenille and Adam, congrats guys.

Regards Rina


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Rina...nice shoes...


----------



## zoe (Apr 24, 2004)

lol you're desperate :wink:


----------



## Adam (Apr 24, 2004)

Wish me luck,I'm going back to get her in a minute,and bringing her back on Tuesday.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 24, 2004)

I sincerely DO wish you luck Adam and likewise your newfound love Ten


----------

